# Verwendet Ihr Add-ons für World of Warcraft?



## Flauwy (7. April 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, ob Ihr Add-ons für World of Warcraft verwendet. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team

p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage hört Ihr übrigens im buffedCast 81 (hier anhören)


----------



## bim_bam (7. April 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...



Erster =)))
jo ich verwende Addons hab alles gepimmt... find immer richtig nice an meinem interface rum zu basteln


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2008)

Mhm irgendwie unlogisch, oder?

 Ja, ich habe mein gesamtes Interface gepimpt.
 Ja, für Raids und zum Farmen.

Ich sehe den Sinn der option nicht, wenn man sein interface verändert schaltet man die Addons ja nicht ab wenn man gerade mal nicht raided oder farmt.


----------



## Stemah (7. April 2008)

Ich hab mein Interface komplette umgebaut, aus dem Grund weil es mir mehr Übersicht in Raids gibt und ich mehr Möglichkeiten habe das Interface nach meinen Bedürfnissen einzurichten.


----------



## Chre903 (7. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm irgendwie unlogisch, oder?
> 
> Ja, ich habe mein gesamtes Interface gepimpt.
> Ja, für Raids und zum Farmen.
> ...



Ist wohl eher so gemeint das man nur Addons wie Cartographer oder Grid benutz die nur fürs Farmen und Raiden sind.

ich Persönlich benutze insgesamt 69 Addons und bei mir ist alles geändert und nichts ist mehr Standart^^

mfg


----------



## Jagtus (7. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm irgendwie unlogisch, oder?
> 
> 1 Ja, ich habe mein gesamtes Interface gepimpt.
> 2 Ja, für Raids und zum Farmen.
> ...


hallo
also finde es logisch.
zu 1 nichtz von blizzard grund ui ist so wie blizz gemacht hat
zu 2 heist für mich benutze addon hilfe die bei raid aktiv sind zb oRA2 und addon was mir z.b zeigt wieviel matz gefarmt hat z.b farmit


----------



## Lumpi667 (7. April 2008)

Mir fehlt die Antwort
[]ich spiele gar kein WoW
oder soll da die letzte Antwort da sein?


----------



## Sammies (7. April 2008)

Und was is mit den Usern die ihr Interface nur ein Teil gepimpt haben ?
Also so eine Art Hybrid ?  xD


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2008)

Ich persönlich habe einige Monate ohne Add Ons gespielt.. aber dann konnte ich nicht wiederstehen..

Es gibt so viel tolles was man mit Add Ons machen kann...
Nicht nur Profil pimpen, farmen, raiden und so Zeug...
Nein.. ein Add On wie die OneBag oder das Titen Panel doer die FuBar zeigen einem sooo viel Infos auf einmal an, dass man nie unter Infoschwund leidet....


----------



## sample2501 (7. April 2008)

also ich habe auch mein gesamtes interface verändert, das standard interface mag ja ganz nett sein, aber es is in keinem fall ausreichend wenn man "wirklich" spielen will..
benutze bongos damit ich meine skillz unterbekomme und per hotkey benutzen kann, omen sollte sowieso pflicht sein wenn man in ne ini oder raid geht, dann hab ich DMiniCoords und QuestHelper zum questen und farmen, sowie recount um mein dmg output zu optimieren.. und Natur EnemyCastBar is auch mehr als hilfreich..


----------



## Te-Rax (7. April 2008)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Antwort
> []ich spiele gar kein WoW
> oder soll da die letzte Antwort da sein?



Die letzte Antwort soll wohl so ne Art Wortwitz sein. Wrath of the Lich King ist ja ein Add-On und hier wird nach addons gefragt...naja, ich hab auch nicht gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (7. April 2008)

Jep meine Antwort ist aktuell die 2t beliebteste. Es ist aber auch ein Graus (obwohl ich 3 Jahre spiele und die Farmspots fast auswendig kenne) Kräuter und Erze zu farmen ohne Cartographer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Persönlich finde ich Titan Panel noch sehr praktisch. Gute Gold-Übersicht über alle Chars mit Gathered ein Counter für fast alles mögliche (Leute, bitte... irgendjemand füge mal bitte die neueren Edelsteine ein *seufz*) und auch für Critline und sowas ist Platz, die Minimap ist nicht überfühlt mit Buttons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omen ist ja Standard auch wenn er aktuell eher schlecht *hust* sehr schlecht *hust* als recht funktioniert. SmartBuff gehört ebenfals zu meinen "Standarts", da es noch nicht zu verachtende Vorteile hat und mit den Paladinen den PalyPower ^.~


----------



## Jamaican (7. April 2008)

Ich glaube jeder hat Add-ons für World of Warcraft. Wenn man keine hat ist man ja eindeutig im Nachteil und das ist unnötig.


----------



## Shrukan (7. April 2008)

Ich habe Addons aber meist sind die nur für Raids wichtig oder zum Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den restlichen Schnicknack brauche ich so gesehen nicht. Bis ich meine perfekte UI zusammgestellt habe dauert das Monate ^^
Und da ich zu ungeduldig bin lass ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bleibt der meiste Rest: Standard


----------



## Flauwy (7. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm irgendwie unlogisch, oder?
> 
> Ja, ich habe mein gesamtes Interface gepimpt.
> Ja, für Raids und zum Farmen.
> ...



Meine Vorredner haben das schon richtig erkannt: Damit meine ich Add-ons wie Cartographer/Gatherer und Omen/BigWigs, die man zwar immer an hat, aber eben nur für bestimmte Zwecke hat.


----------



## Frank-414 (7. April 2008)

Zu Raid-Zeiten (vor BC) hatte ich jede Menge Add-Ons installiert, selbst solche die nichts mit Raids zu tun hatten. Zweimal musste ich aber nach "Absturz" des Interface alles neu einstellen (bekannt: Lösche Ordner WTF, Interface & Cache), sodass ich nun (da eh gildenlos) auf Add-Ons verzichte. (Abgesehen vom Blasc-Profiler...^^)

Ich komme auch problemlos ohne Add-Ons aus. Allerdings weiß ich, dass so manches Add-On sehr hilfreich sein kann, sodass ich deren Nutzung nicht verdamme und als Cheaten ansehe. Aber ich komme halt mittlerweile auch ohne gut aus...


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Meine Vorredner haben das schon richtig erkannt: Damit meine ich Add-ons wie Cartographer/Gatherer und Omen/BigWigs, die man zwar immer an hat, aber eben nur für bestimmte Zwecke hat.



[ ]Ich benutze nur gezielt einzelne Add Ons für klar definierte Zwecke

Wäre dann doch klarer gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (7. April 2008)

Sammies schrieb:


> Und was is mit den Usern die ihr Interface nur ein Teil gepimpt haben ?
> Also so eine Art Hybrid ?  xD



Genau diese Auswahl-Möglichkeit vermisse ich auch, denn weder benutze ich Addons ausschließlich für´s Farmen und/oder Raiden, noch ist mein Interface total verändert.
Ich habe z. B. noch die Standard-Aktionsleisten und einige kleinere Dinge nicht verändert. Meine Addons sind zwecks Übersicht u. Funktionalität in Raids, Gruppen und im Solospiel (ag_Unitframes, ArcHud 2, Healbot, Omen etc.) oder Bequemlichkeit (Atlas, Atlasloot, ein zwei kleinere Ingame-Post-Tools) auf meiner Festplatte drauf, Titanpanel ist für die generelle Übersichtlichkeit zuständig.
Obwohl ich schon ein paar mal an einem komplett verändertem Interface rumgebastelt habe, war ich mit dem Ergebnis am Ende doch nie zufrieden und bin immer zu meinem derzeitigen Interface zurückgekehrt.
Auch wenn ich auf meine Addons eigentlich nicht mehr verzichten möchte, so wäre es bei mir nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung an das Blizzard-Standard-Interface, falls ich mal ohne Addons auskommen müsste (was hoffentlich nie der Fall sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


MfG


----------



## Sempai02 (7. April 2008)

Ich nutze keine Addons und das schon seit Feb. 05 nicht. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung,ob Addons beim Raiden unbedingt sein müssen -Raiden interessiert mich ziemlich genau 0% -,aber gerade für ein wenig PvP oder fürs Leveln sind Addons überflüssig. Gerade bei Addons wie dem mit den Koordinaten frage ich mich,wozu mancher ein Rollenspielspielt,wenn er am liebsten sofort instant Level 70 wäre? Aus 3 Zeilen Text sollte jeder schließen könnten,was er wo zu tun hat!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (7. April 2008)

hmm ich habe jetzt mal Ja, ich habe mein gesamtes Interface gepimpt. gewählt weil ich da auch sachen drauf habe die nicht nur fürs farmen und raiden sind^^
aber ich habe erst gestern abend mein UI wieder bissl schlichter gemacht weil es einfach zu voll wurde und die addons seit dem letzten patch auch nit mehr richtig funzen-.-
eig schade weil mir meines sehr gut gefallen hat aber naja jetzt ist auch sehr schön^^

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (7. April 2008)

Für mich ist keine Antwort wirklich passend :-)
Ich benutze 3 Addons, dass reicht mir völlig, mit dem Interface in WoW bin ich zufrieden.
Benutze nur 
- ein Koordinaten-Addon
- Omen für Raids und
- Archud 2 für die Genauigkeit der Zauberzeit


----------



## Luzîfer323 (7. April 2008)

(Achtung Sarkasmus)
Wie ? Ist Wrath of the Lich King etwa noch nicht da ? ^^  Bin ich wohl falsch informiert.. 


Ich besitze über 120 Addons... darunter so kleine tolle kleinigkeiten wie ein Poker Addon oder auch eins für die RP Story meines Chars....  also ist mein komplettes WoW gepimpt würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (7. April 2008)

jou alles gepimpt^^

-skinner, atlas loot (+enhanced),  omen, natural enemy castbar, ag_unit frames, big wigs, mob info, cartographer, auctioneer, bartender, pally power , proximo, grid, bagnon, recount, deadly boss mods.... usw.... 

^^ ach die dinger sind einfach super - denke mal viele haben auch addons erkannt die sie selbst benutzten


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

bei mir is nich mehr viel vom standard interface übrig. eigentlich nur spellbook und so und das auch nur weil ich bis jetz zu faul mir anzueignen wie man das umbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wow ohne addons könnt ich mir nich mehr vorstellen


----------



## Sempai02 (7. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> jou alles gepimpt^^
> 
> -skinner, atlas loot (+enhanced),  omen, natural enemy castbar, ag_unit frames, big wigs, mob info, cartographer, auctioneer, bartender, pally power , proximo, grid, bagnon, recount, deadly boss mods.... usw....
> 
> ^^ ach die dinger sind einfach super - denke mal viele haben auch addons erkannt die sie selbst benutzten



Was machst du da eigentlich noch? O.o Im Prinzip sagen die Addons dir ja alles,da wird man ja zur Bedienmaschine der Addons   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## agolbur (7. April 2008)

@vorposter

skinner, bagnon, atlas loot, cartographer, ag_unit frames,grid,   bartender, recount sind ja nichteinmal so wichtig und verändern eigentlich nur den skin oder messen den dmg

raidaddons: wie natural enemy castbar, deadly boss mods und big wigs sind in den meisten gilden pflicht oO



bzw wieso soll ich eine bedienmaschine sein oO find es z.b. besser das ich selbst bestimmen kann wo meine leisten liegen oder das mein target nicht irgendwo oben links sondern mittig auf dem bildschirm angezeigt wird

 "Im prinzip sagen die addons dir ja alles" denke mal das beziehst du auf die raidaddons von daher... ist halt ne kleine hilfe ok aber es benutzten eh 98% aller raider und wieso auch nicht? und wie gesagt pflicht bei den meisten gilden


----------



## Sp@rtan (7. April 2008)

Also ich habe viele Addons sehr viele der größte Teil müll den ich irgendwo mal gefunden habe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für mich das einzige ist was ich aus dem Blizzard Interface übernommen habe ich die Action Leiste die ist einfach Super!
Und fast das wichtigste Addon ist eins für die UnitBar ich meine wer will Standbilder sehen?^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. April 2008)

"Ja, ich habe mein gesamtes Interface gepimpt."

Trifft auf mich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alpax (7. April 2008)

Auch mein Interface hat mit dem Standart Interface wenig gemein:

Da wäre zB unverzichtbar Bartender ... damit ich alle im Blick habe
nat. SCT damit ich weis WIE böse ich aua mach ^^

und diverse Addons die mir die Tootips bei item so groß machen wie der ganze bildschirm ... wer es dropt welche stats sich wie verändern .. ah preise und und und ^^

wow ohne addons .. kaum vorstellbar für mich ... garnicht vorstellbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider sitze ich nicht an meinem Heimrechner kann also leider keinen screeny posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (7. April 2008)

WoW ohne Interface-Addons?

Wie sah das ungemoddete Interface eigentlich aus..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. April 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> WoW ohne Interface-Addons?
> 
> Wie sah das ungemoddete Interface eigentlich aus..?
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (7. April 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm kommt mir bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bastel noch ein Titan Bar oben dran und ein Omen, ein Ace und ein WIM Button an die Minimap dazu und ersetze Map-Knopf gegen Atlasloot et voila: Du hast mein Interface 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hey, demnächst wirds lustig. Blizzard wird ja die Bosse nun an die "durchschnittlichen" Add-Ons anpassen. Happy Wiping.


----------



## Mishra (8. April 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe noch die Standart Aktionsleisten. Habe aber verschiedene ZusatzAddons die es vieles leichter machen (wie z.B: MetaMap, Gatherer, Omen, PallyPower etc)


----------



## Arysa1 (8. April 2008)

Ich arbeite ebenfalls mit den Standard- Aktionsleisten, habe aber jede Menge nützlicher Addons, wie Titan, Atlas, Enchant, DBM, GC, Gatherer, Informant etc. Ich halte sie für unverzichtbar und möchte sie auf keinen Fall mehr missen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (8. April 2008)

WoW wäre ohne Addons für mich nicht mehr vorstellbar...

Dabei denke ich nicht einmal an die Raid Addons wie DBM (auch wenn ich es benutzte...) sondern viel mehr an solche dinge wie Bartender oder Ark-Inventory, die zwar keinen direkten Spielnutzten erfüllen, mir aber das bedienen verwalten meiner Skills und items einfach comfortabler von der Hand gehen lassen.

Ich habe zwar eine ganze Menge Addons die wirklich ausser die Tool-Tips und mein Handwerksinterface alles umgestalten aber wirklich unverzichtbar sind für mich nur:
Bartender
Ark-Inventory (oder beliebiges anderes All-in-1 Tachen Addon)
Omen
Pally Power
Der Rest ist beiwerk und läuft unter der Schiene, warum soll ichs mir schwer machen wenns auch einfach geht...

Und zum Thema "Spieler wir nur zu Bedienmaschine für Addons" - als Spieler bist du generell nur eine Bedienmaschine für das Spiel ^^


----------



## Daedroth (8. April 2008)

Hi,

habe anfangs auch n monat oder so komplett ohne addons gespielt.

Da war mir dann das interface zu pltzverschwendend und hatte viel zu wenige buttens (für hexer^^) naja   und mittlerweile bin ich auf über 100 Addons angelangt. manche aktiviere ich aber nur zum raiden/farmen  aber den grossteil hab ich ständig am laufen^^

Grüsse
Daedroth


----------



## Torrance (8. April 2008)

So spielt ihr aber auch, als wenn ihr nur den Addons hinterher guckt. Grausig. Die Addon Flut von WoW ist der größte graus den man haben kann. Und jeder der meint das sei ein segen, dem kann ich nur sagen, mein Beileid.

Anderes UI, andere Map und eine Tasche. Mehr kommt mir nicht aufn Rechner. 

Für alles andere wird das Gehirn und das Addon Ohren und Augen benutzt. Manchmal greife ich nach unfairen Mitteln, wie die Tastatur und Maus. Aber nunja, der Charakter bewegt sich NOCH nicht auf zurufe. 

So Long

Torrance


----------



## Littleheroe (8. April 2008)

Ich benutze relativ viele Addons, versuche jedoch, den schönen Stil des Standart-UIs beizubehalten.

Mit dem Jäger klappt das auch. Jedoch ist das Heilen mit einem erweiterten UnitFrames schon extrem viel leichter.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

bei mir is nix mehr orginal^^


----------



## Azerak (8. April 2008)

Ich benutze nur Atlas loot enhanced... nicht mehr.
Alles andere ist total unnütz und nervt mich beim spielen.

Ich habe nicht mal omen ..


PS: Ja ich raide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carylon (8. April 2008)

Selbstverständlich nutze ich Add-Ons. Meines Erachtens nach gibt es grob 2 Kategorien von Add-Ons, nämlich Gruppe 1, die alles einfach ein wenig "anders" machen, also übersichtlicher, schöner, runder, logischer oder knuffiger. Und die Kategorie 2, die Funktionalitäten in das Spiel einbringen, die man schmerzlich vermisst.

Zu Add-Ons der Kategorie 2 würde ich Omen, Ora2, BigWigs und Co rechnen. Kein vernünftiger Raid kommt ohne ein Threatmeter irgendeiner Art aus. BigWigs oder ähnliche Bossmods sind ebenfalls eine enorme Hilfe für den Spieler. Ora2 erleichtert den Raidleitern wiederum ihre Arbeit. 

Blizzard selbst hat dies ja anscheinend nun ebenfalls erkannt. So wurden bereits Pläne angedeutet, ein Threatmeter in das Standard UI einzubauen und sogar mal darüber nachgedacht, Bossmods einzubauen. Ganz einfach, weil man inzwischen davon ausgehen muss, dass die jeder benutzt. 

Meines Erachtens nach eine logische Entwicklung. Die Community baut sich Hilfen und Blizzard entscheidet, ob diese im Sinne des Spiels sind und ihren Weg ins Standard UI finden (BagSlots, Friendfacts, Teamspeak seien hier genannt) oder ob die Funktionalität gegen den Spielsinn verstößt und die Benutzung verhindert wird (Decursive). 

Ein wenig Schade an der ganzen Sache finde ich allerdings, dass die mit viel Hingabe gestrickten Add-Ons teilweise durch lieblose Funktionen im Standard UI ersetzt werden. 
Beispiel Teamspeak: den internen Voice-Chat nutzt niemand, den ich kenne, da die Sprachqualität nicht gut ist, die Lautstärke sich schlecht auspegeln lässt. Weiteres Beispiel BagSlots. Das Add-On hat die Möglichkeiten, freie Taschenplätze pro Tasche oder global anzuzeigen, als belegt/von, nur die frien und so weiter. Blizzard hat nur eine Option davon aufgenommen. Schade.

Ich finde, Blizzard sollte sich bei der Integration von verbreiteten Add-Ons auch an den Optionen dieser orientieren. Ansonsten machen die Neuerungen nämlich keinen großen Sinn.


----------



## Torrance (8. April 2008)

Carylon schrieb:


> Zu Add-Ons der Kategorie 2 würde ich Omen, Ora2, BigWigs und Co rechnen. Kein vernünftiger Raid kommt ohne ein Threatmeter irgendeiner Art aus. BigWigs oder ähnliche Bossmods sind ebenfalls eine enorme Hilfe für den Spieler. Ora2 erleichtert den Raidleitern wiederum ihre Arbeit.



Genau, wozu selber denken und beobachten, wenn es ein Addon übernehmen kann. Aber ich glaube, mit dieser Meinung steh ich ziemlich alleine da. Ich halte nichts von diesen Addons und nehmen mir den Spielspass. Ich finde auch das Blizzard zuviel den Spielern überlässt. Und jetzt überlegen sie auch noch, den ganzen Müll mit in das Standart UI zu packen. Nunja, jeder so wie er meint und wie er will.

So Long

Torrance


----------



## Outi (8. April 2008)

Am Anfang dachte ich immer ich brauch keine Addons... Mittlerweile komm ich ohne net mehr klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (9. April 2008)

Auch hier: Nichts mehr original.

Habe mich anfangs versucht an das Original-UI zu halten, aber dann kam immer mehr dazu. 

Imo ist das Original-UI nicht darauf ausgelegt, erweitert zu werden, es braucht so schon mehr Platz als nötig wäre. Und wenn ich eines nicht leiden kann, ist das ein Bildschirm komplett voller Anzeigen und Knöpfe (ich bin meistens Heiler...) und nur in der Mitte ein kleines Gucklock wo man gerade noch so den kopf seines Chars sieht^^

"Wie sah das Original-UI eigentlich aus" hat vorhin einer geschrieben. Als letztens jemand in einem Dungeon angefangen hat, von "grünen Balken, die sich kaum bewegen" zu erzählen... Erst nach längerem Überlegen hab ich mich erinnert daß HP-Balken von Gruppenmitgliedern im Original-UI grün sind, gewohnt bin ich Färbung nach Klasse...


----------



## Nihtingàle (9. April 2008)

Habe mit meinem Main Char den kompletten UI Standard-Frei gemacht und habe nun endlich genug Sichtfeld um die Spielewelt zu geniessen(schreibt man das nach neuer Rechtschreibreform so?). 
Neben den wichtigen (für mich als Tank) Add-On's wie Omen und BigWigs, habe ich noch PitBull für schönere Übersicht im Raid und Quartz für die ganzen cooldown Zeiten. Nicht zu vergessen Bartender um endlich mal die Buttons so zu setzen das sie optisch getrennt sind.
FuBar darf nicht fehlen, wobei ich zwischendurch immer so seltsame Fehlermeldungen bekomme(Ein riesen Fenster das mein 20" WideSreen sehr belegt) welches immer dann auftaucht wenn man es am wenigsten brauchen kann. 
PLS Help wenn jemand weiss wie man den Mist abstellen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

ich weiß nicht ich hab auch addons aber finde trotzdem nicht das   die erste antwort auf mich passt würde sagen nen paar addons fürn raid wovei ich eigentlich die meisten als healer nicht brauche grid für raidübersicht und 3 fürs interface bartender3 x-Pearl und simple minimap holsch mir noch^^ da sieht man einfach mehr vom spiel als vom interface jedenfalls mehr als beim standartinterface


----------



## Lilynight (10. April 2008)

*Sicher doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Viele... *


----------



## Gwynny (10. April 2008)

Hmm bei mir auf dem Rechner wimmelt es nur so von Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## chinsai (11. April 2008)

ja auf jeden fall
aber das ganze interface pimpen und festestellen dass es nach dem nächsten patch net mehr funzt?
nein danke


----------



## Lusy (12. April 2008)

Ich Oute mich mal.

Ich verwende exakt 1 addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ist FlagRSP2 und ja ich gehe raiden.


----------



## Panoram (13. April 2008)

Naja ich benuntze nur pvp und raids adoons ansonsten benutze ich nix was das interface von blizzard verändert.

achja die letzte möglichkeit der unfrage ist echt very nice.


----------



## RoxxNoxx (15. April 2008)

Addon sind total cool Mobinfo, Cartographer, Gatherer und Atlas die bringen es!!!


----------



## Taureausleidenschaft (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hab Bigwigs Atlas und so auf jeden fall dabei!
Ne Zeit lang habe ich ohne Addons gespielt die mein I-face vollkommen verändern aber wird au irgendwie langweilig seit dem hab ich Sunnview X-Perl Simple Minimap Bartender usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

